# HGVC Grand Waikikian Point Structure



## nonutrix (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm in Hilton Hawaiin Village now.  Went to a sales presentation the other day.  The brochure I was given shows the point structure for the new Grand Waikikian slated to open in early 2009:

Garden View - 1BR - plat. 7200, gld. 5100
                    2BR - plat. 10500, gld. 7500
Patial Ocean - 1BR+ - plat. 9300, gld. 6300
                    2BR+ - plat. 12600, gld. 8700
Ocean View - 1BR premier - plat. 12600, gld. 8700
                   2BR premier - plat. 14400, gld. 10500
Penthouse - 2BR plat. 24000, gld. 17500
                 3BR plat. 28750, gld. 24000

I thought some of you would like to see this info.

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Mar 14, 2007)

Seeing that's it right next door to the Lagoon Tower, how are they marketing it as better than the Lagoon Tower, to justify the higher points?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Something like this:  newer, purpose built, w/d in each unit, owners' lounges/activities, family pool complex with lazy river & slides, etc, upgraded interiors/appliances, last fee simple property in Waikiki, etc. 

nonutrix


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 14, 2007)

Waterpark on site built to equal anything in Orlando


----------



## ricoba (Mar 14, 2007)

Where are they going to put the water park?

Will it only be open to Grand Waikikian guests?

It would be nice to have a washer & dryer in the unit, but when we were at the Lagoon Tower, it was close to us and we were the only ones using it.

I am sure it's going to be very nice and very deluxe and very expensive...what were the developer prices, do you know?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 14, 2007)

As far as I can tell, The water park will be for Grand Waikikian guests only.  It will be in front and along the lagoon side of the new tower.  By the pictures, it will be a few steps from the mountainside of the lagoon.  The entry to the new tower will be off of Ala Moana Blvd. on a raised drive.

The prices range from a low of about mid 30's to as high as 230k.

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Wow as high as 230k

Interesting....I was hoping that the latest additional in Oahu would help ease the summer competition at the HHV. 

I noticed that you didn't mention studios. Are they offering studios?

I hope whatever they're offering at the new tower is really something that many owners would feel that two or three times as many points is worth it 

2 bedroom platinum season 
Lagoon Tower 7000 pts vs Waikikian Tower 12600

3 bedroom platinum season
Lagoon Tower 9600 pts vs Wakikian Tower 28750 pts

Are the villas larger? Better layout?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 14, 2007)

From my information, the Grand Waikikian has:

- no studios

- 1 BR (650-691 sq. ft) and 2 BR (994-1000 sq. ft.) only on lower floors (up to floor 35)

- 2 BR (about 1400 sq. ft.) and 3 BR (don't know size) only on penthouse levels 36+

BTW, the Kingsland units on BI will also be at a higher point structure.

nonutrix


----------



## aktravler (Mar 14, 2007)

That's just crazy!! :ignore: Just stayed at the lagaoon tower 2 weeks ago, nice unit - but totally underwhelmed with HHV grounds overall and staff was clueless.  By constrast we stayed at Bay Club the following week and must say we were very impressed, friendliest staff I've ever encountered.  As a HGVC affiliate owner I'm very disappoinbted to hear they're going to up the points which effectively prices existing owners out of new properties


----------



## ricoba (Mar 15, 2007)

aktravler said:


> but totally underwhelmed with HHV grounds overall and staff was clueless.



We like the HHV grounds, but it is very big and very busy.  You are correct about the staff though, there isn't much of a personal feeling of "aloha".

As long as they keep the older clubs the same points, I don't have a problem.  The Lagoon Tower is more than adequate and nice for us, and it will still be the closest timeshare tower to the beach at HHV.


----------



## korndoc (Mar 15, 2007)

I am unfamiliar with HHV, and in fact, unfamiliar with Oahu as well.  Is this resort on the beach?  What part of the island is it on?  I think I was told that the northern side of the island (if I remember correctly) is very nice compared to Waikiki.  I have never gone to Oahu due to my image of Waikiki.  

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## HGVC Lover (Mar 15, 2007)

_Just stayed at the lagaoon tower 2 weeks ago, nice unit - but totally underwhelmed with HHV grounds overall and staff was clueless.  By constrast we stayed at Bay Club the following week and must say we were very impressed, friendliest staff I've ever encountered.  _

I have stayed at both placs each year for the past 10 years and my experience is entirely different.  I think the setting of HHV and it's grounds are fantastic.  I have consitiently found the Bay Club staff to be some of the rudest, most rigid, unwelcoming, and indifferent group of people I have ever dealt with in the hotle industry.  This January I became so frustrated with them that I called the Hilton Corporate Office to complain and finaly got the service I was owed.  Also, the grounds at the BAY Club are very under-whelming in my humble opinion compared to the HHV.


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this what we should expect for the upcoming newer clubs in New York, California, and Portugal?


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 15, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> Is this what we should expect for the upcoming newer clubs in New York, California, and Portugal?



Probably  But the Portugal resort is affiliate don't know if
that'l make any difference, don't know about New York/California


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 15, 2007)

*Correction to Point structure comparison*

*CORRECTION* - (Sorry, I can't seem to edit my original post above)

1 bedroom  
platinum season Lagoon Tower 4800 pts vs Waikikian Tower 7200
gold season Lagoon Tower 3400 pts vs Waikikian Tower 5100  

1 bedroom *plus*
platinum season Lagoon Tower 6200 pts vs Waikikian Tower 9300
gold season Lagoon Tower 4200 pts vs Waikikian Tower 6300  

2 bedroom  
platinum season Lagoon Tower 7000 pts vs Waikikian Tower 10500
gold season Lagoon Tower 5000 pts vs Waikikian Tower 7500  

2 bedroom *plus* 
platinum season Lagoon Tower 8400 pts vs Waikikian Tower 12600
gold season Lagoon Tower 5800 pts vs Waikikian Tower 8700  

2 bedroom* premier *
platinum season Lagoon Tower 9600 pts vs Waikikian Tower 14400
gold season Lagoon Tower 7000 pts vs Waikikian Tower 10500


----------



## ricoba (Mar 15, 2007)

korndoc said:


> I am unfamiliar with HHV, and in fact, unfamiliar with Oahu as well.  Is this resort on the beach?  What part of the island is it on?  I think I was told that the northern side of the island (if I remember correctly) is very nice compared to Waikiki.  I have never gone to Oahu due to my image of Waikiki.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



Yes, it is right on the beach.  But the Hilton beach is at the very quiet end of Waikiki.  The HHV is right next to Fort DeRussy.

If you expect it to be just tons and tons of people, you'd be pleasantly surprised.  I would guess that there were less than 50 people on the beach on each of the days we were there in Feb 05


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 15, 2007)

Onmedic,

I think that this is exactly what you can expect with at least some of the new HGVC properties.  Kingsland at Waikoloa on the BI will also have a higher point structure.  I can't tell you what it will be, since I didn't get a brochure on that one.

nonutrix


----------



## bobemac (Mar 15, 2007)

Over the past five years we have visited the Bay Club five times, and the
HHV, including Lagoon Tower, and Kalia Tower eight times.

    The Bay Club has been just great. We have been stress free, and
always found the site to be above standard. There's been a one or two marginal performers, but the staff has generally been cordial and efficient.
We prefer the Bay Club over Lagoon or Kalia tower.

    HHV is on the best part of Waikiki, but it's much too congested there.
Adding another HGVC TS is overkill. Hilton Hawaiian Village has the largest hotel in Hawaii there, already, with six towers; Rainbow, Tapa, Diamondhead, Alii, Kalia, and Lagoon,the last two are also TS units.
    The area around the towers is a series of shops and restaurants, and
it's chaos right now. Adding another tower, The Waikiian, and a water park
is corporate folly caused by greed.

   Many of the HHV employees are stressed by the extreme density now.
Adding the population from the Waikiian will cause a huge mess.

   HGVC is a great program, and they are creating more value every year
as in Bermuda, NYC, Portugal, IW, and Carlsbad. But, the are pushing
their luck, IMO, in Waikiki.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 20, 2007)

*Not all new resorts will cost more points*



OnMedic said:


> Is this what we should expect for the upcoming newer clubs in New York, California, and Portugal?





DTM07 said:


> Probably  But the Portugal resort is affiliate don't know if
> that'l make any difference, don't know about New York/California


In the 2008 HGVC guide, it shows point charts for both the new Grand Pacific Marbrisa (California) and the Hilton Vilamoura (Portugal) -- they are both the traditional point charts, not like the new Grand Waikikian.

The Hilton Vilamoura has 1 and 2 BR units for 4800 and 7000 pts/week (Plat. season).

The Marbrisa has Studio+, 1BR, 1BR+, 2BR, 2BR+, 2BR-Premier, 3BR, and 3BR+;  all from the standard point chart. :whoopie: 

Kurt


----------



## Pronkster (Mar 20, 2007)

Do we know the season charts for these resort yet?  Silver, Gold, Platinum times?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 20, 2007)

Vilamoura seasons:

plat. - weeks 14-16,20-43, 51,52
gold - weeks 7-13, 16-19, 44-45
silver - weeks 1-6, 46-50

Marbrisa seasons:

plat. - weeks 22-42,51,52
gold - weeks 1-21, 43-50

nonutrix


----------

